# Sea U Marine down?



## 12273 (Nov 3, 2012)

I tried to click on the live website and its down. It's been a while since I've been on there so not sure if this is a new issue. 

Is it working for anybody?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jd81 (Dec 16, 2011)

It is working for me


----------



## 12273 (Nov 3, 2012)

Weird

Here's a link to where I'm trying to go

http://www.seaumarineonline.com/live/

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jd81 (Dec 16, 2011)

Oh, I went to the regular website.

The live website does not work for me either


----------



## 12273 (Nov 3, 2012)

I didn't know there was a embargo! I always get my CUC there. Always have what I need and prices fair. What BA wants for CUC is crazy!!! Lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## larrysy (Jul 21, 2014)

I got my bicolor blenny from them 2 weeks ago, and 2 strawberry conches 3 weeks ago. Doing great so far.


----------



## goobafish (Jan 27, 2015)

People still buy fish there? Never heard/experienced so much unanimous displeasure about one store's fish. CUC on the other hand, you can't beat them.


----------



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

goobafish said:


> People still buy fish there? Never heard/experienced so much unanimous displeasure about one store's fish. CUC on the other hand, you can't beat them.


Anyone can buy fish from any store and what price you want to pay. I suppose its up to individual how you want to treat a new fish before introducing to the main tank. Its good to quarantine fish before mixing with healthy fish. Those who do not have a quarantine tank, they have different wish and methods.

For me, I normally tell the store to hold the fish for a week or two before I collect the fish and this depends whether you are regular customer with the store. I know BA Mississauga normally agree to hold fish for a limited period of time.


----------



## goobafish (Jan 27, 2015)

loonie said:


> Anyone can buy fish from any store and what price you want to pay. I suppose its up to individual how you want to treat a new fish before introducing to the main tank. Its good to quarantine fish before mixing with healthy fish. Those who do not have a quarantine tank, they have different wish and methods.
> 
> For me, I normally tell the store to hold the fish for a week or two before I collect the fish and this depends whether you are regular customer with the store. I know BA Mississauga normally agree to hold fish for a limited period of time.


You can buy it from anywhere you want, it just supports a store that doesn't take good care of the fish they get. If you ask them to hold the fish for you, it will go an extra week without being fed in their over-loaded system.

Not sure what quarantining relates to here, half the fish I have purchased from them have died from cyanide poisoning within 2 weeks in quarantine tanks. Issues with their fish are widespread, I hear about it all the time. I haven't bought any fish there in a year, not since I tallied up the poor experiences with their fish.


----------



## corpusse (Jan 3, 2011)

loonie said:


> For me, I normally tell the store to hold the fish for a week or two before I collect the fish and this depends whether you are regular customer with the store. I know BA Mississauga normally agree to hold fish for a limited period of time.


All this does is let them continue to be exposed to disease for an extra week or two. Ideally you want them out of the stores tanks asap and even better if you can take them right out of the bag when they arrive (you must drip acclimate if this is the case).

As for SUM. I have fish in my tank that are 5 plus years old from them. I have lost a lot of fish from them as well. You win some you lose some. If you don't QT you will lose. Maybe not today, but before you are done a sick fish will wipe out tank.


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

After one of my fish purchases from SUM brought in marine velvet and wiped out my tank, I vowed never again to darken their door no matter how rare or how cheap 
Yup, before you say it, I know that I should have QT'd but at the time I didn't have the resources available to do that 
Buyer beware but for me, I will never put myself through that experience - even if the fish from SUM were free !!


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

all the "cheap" dead fish add up.... I swore off SUM for fish over a year ago.... 
For some stupid reason I bought a Long Nosed butterfly last weekend on sale, it was dead by Tuesday. Thank goodness I had it in QT, by itself....Never again, (until next time) 
Dead/dying/diseased fish aren't cheap after all.


----------



## zoapaly (Jul 10, 2013)

I have no luck with any fish's purchased from SUM , i don't know why?


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

If I stopped shopping at all the places that I bought fish that died. I might not be able to find a place to buy fish. (Joking)

I rarely have fish die, but when they do I can't really blame the fish store. I have to blame myself.

I either didn't examine the fish well enough before the purchase.
I didn't have the right conditions to provide to the fish.
I didn't acclimatize the fish properly

I feel that its my responsibility as a consumer and a hobbyist to examine the product and purchase it based on my own knowledge and judgement.

So if I buy a fish and it dies or gets sick and infects my entire tank than that's all on me. No one had a gun to my head and made me purchase the fish.

just my opinion.


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

TBemba said:


> If I stopped shopping at all the places that I bought fish that died. I might not be able to find a place to buy fish. (Joking)
> 
> I rarely have fish die, but when they do I can't really blame the fish store. I have to blame myself.
> 
> ...


Sure. I agree to an extent. That said it is obvious that some shops take care of their livestock and SUM don't. (See what I did there.)


----------



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

TBemba said:


> So if I buy a fish and it dies or gets sick and infects my entire tank than that's all on me. No one had a gun to my head and made me purchase the fish.
> 
> just my opinion.


That's basically the bottom line which I agree........


----------



## garwood (Oct 27, 2012)

SUM = fish mill, but have to agree to great prices and they don't even charge extra for the ich and algae.


----------



## goobafish (Jan 27, 2015)

I think that is a very poor way to look at it, both for the health of the hobby and for your sanity.

There is obviously an extent to which the consumer is responsible for visual inspection and having the appropriate conditions/climate/acclimation process. A visual inspection and proper conditions will give you nowhere near 100% success rate, there are far too many issues that you cannot see. You aren't always at fault for the fish that aren't successful.

In this case, this is a store that imports massive quantities and offers fish at half the price of competitors. There is a reason they can offer the fish at the prices they do; both by cutting costs on the collecting/capture of the fish, and by not taking care of or feeding their livestock properly. 

By buying fish there, you are both supporting and encouraging the store to continue importing cheap fish in large quantities, and continue their care practices. It can be framed in a "people can shop wherever they want" mentality, but that totally ignores the ethical implications of the issue. It supports a store to import and demand large quantities of wild-caught fish, essentially bringing the majority of them here to die. Not that this isn't an issue that comes up at many stores, but this one particular is notorious.


----------



## 12273 (Nov 3, 2012)

I didn't create this thread for bash fest LOL. I created this thread to find if anyone is having issues with the online live services. 

Maybe a sticky for bashing should be created ha ha 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nightstar (Nov 26, 2011)

The site works for me.

I must be the exception regarding fish mortality experiences at SUM. Well to be fair I lost a centropyge to an exposed pump intake and the male of the pair of c. cyanea jumped after 2 years in my tank(henpecked?) but I can't hang those on SUM. Now I probably don't buy fish like most do. I've bought five fish in five years, still have two of them and sold one.

Blood shrimp are a bargain there at $15ish vs $50 at Big Als. I bought two a few years ago and got more than I paid in Big Als store credit.

I think the other retailers just pull the dead fish quicker.


----------



## Sea MunnKey (Oct 2, 2014)

.... cyanide poisoning? How can we tell if it's true? Just curious ...


----------



## goobafish (Jan 27, 2015)

Sea MunnKey said:


> .... cyanide poisoning? How can we tell if it's true? Just curious ...


Not sure what you mean. If you're asking how you can tell, the fish ends up full rigor and scavengers refuse to touch the body. Great swimmers great eaters until they suddenly lose motor control and die suddenly, with full colour, and I've found the fish often looks shocked.


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

you guys make me laugh, many of the stores around here post that they are getting fish in on friday night and will be up for sale Saturday morning. Then all the sheep hurry over to that store and snap up everything. then post on here their great buys.

Some people in Toronto must have huge tanks that can accommodate new fish every week.

Please don't get me started on the amount of coral that is sold every week.


----------



## Sea MunnKey (Oct 2, 2014)

*goobafish* ... thanks for clarifying


----------



## larrysy (Jul 21, 2014)

Back to the OP's question - the website is up but there are no weekend specials for this week.

They are only advertising "Captive Bred Majestic Angel, Juv. ". (Does "captive bred" = cyanide free?)

Here is a read on cyanide fishing for those interested in more information - http://reefkeeping.com/issues/2006-01/sp/index.php


----------



## CrankbaitJon (Mar 26, 2012)

Haven't been to a store that only carry healthy fish on a consistent basis so I don't know what's with all the bashing. 

Coral wise, I have purchased from expensive sources only to introduce red acro bugs so I don't think any store is prefect.


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

goobafish said:


> I think that is a very poor way to look at it, both for the health of the hobby and for your sanity.
> 
> There is obviously an extent to which the consumer is responsible for visual inspection and having the appropriate conditions/climate/acclimation process. A visual inspection and proper conditions will give you nowhere near 100% success rate, there are far too many issues that you cannot see. You aren't always at fault for the fish that aren't successful.
> 
> ...


Or maybe the other stores simply have a higher mark-up. Really, compared to Big Al's, I don't see how SUM is any worse with their fish keeping practices.


----------



## larrysy (Jul 21, 2014)

+1



solarz said:


> Or maybe the other stores simply have a higher mark-up. ..


A blood shrimp is a blood shrimp.



Nightstar said:


> Blood shrimp are a bargain there at $15ish vs $50 at Big Als. I bought two a few years ago and got more than I paid in Big Als store credit.
> ...


----------



## goobafish (Jan 27, 2015)

solarz said:


> Or maybe the other stores simply have a higher mark-up. Really, compared to Big Al's, I don't see how SUM is any worse with their fish keeping practices.


Not that I am defending Big Al's here, they certainly aren't the apex of ethical treatment.

Big Al's actually needs to feed and care for their fish, because they sit in the store for more than a couple days. SUM gets a large weekly shipment, and their tanks are almost bare by the end of the week. Big Al's also now claims to purchase their marine fish from sustainable fish farms, not sure if that is wholly the case, but it does mean that their costs would be higher. It would also mean that those fish are not caught with cyanide.

Anyways, I tend to purchase my fish from other hobbyists after having so many bad experiences with retail stores. That's not to say I have had no success with store-bought fish, but I think that citing a one-of example is not the best way to validate a store's livestock.


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

goobafish said:


> Not that I am defending Big Al's here, they certainly aren't the apex of ethical treatment.
> 
> Big Al's actually needs to feed and care for their fish, because they sit in the store for more than a couple days. SUM gets a large weekly shipment, and their tanks are almost bare by the end of the week. Big Al's also now claims to purchase their marine fish from sustainable fish farms, not sure if that is wholly the case, but it does mean that their costs would be higher. It would also mean that those fish are not caught with cyanide.
> 
> Anyways, I tend to purchase my fish from other hobbyists after having so many bad experiences with retail stores. That's not to say I have had no success with store-bought fish, but I think that citing a one-of example is not the best way to validate a store's livestock.


Some fish can be farmed, but many others can't. I too, would prefer a fellow hobbyist over a retail store, but that's not always possible.

From what you're saying, it sounds to me that SUM simply passes the whole holding cost to the customer. Personally I'm fine with that if it means lower prices.


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

CrankbaitJon said:


> Haven't been to a store that only carry healthy fish on a consistent basis so I don't know what's with all the bashing.
> 
> Coral wise, I have purchased from expensive sources only to introduce red acro bugs so I don't think any store is prefect.


Suggest that you check out Reef Boutique on Dufferin St in Toronto 
The owner is extremely conscientious about keeping healthy fish, inverts and corals and I can unequivocally state that I have never lost a fish purchased from this store 
Competitively priced too 
Not a sales pitch but the truth 
Sam


----------



## CrankbaitJon (Mar 26, 2012)

Bullet said:


> Suggest that you check out Reef Boutique on Dufferin St in Toronto
> The owner is extremely conscientious about keeping healthy fish, inverts and corals and I can unequivocally state that I have never lost a fish purchased from this store
> Competitively priced too
> Not a sales pitch but the truth
> Sam


Will be heading there some time this month.


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

I was at Reef Boutique once when he had a sale on Clowns. The store was nice and clean. But not really a big selection of fish


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*derailed*

I think we have taken this question from op and gone off on a tangent ..
Maybe if u want to bash or talk other stores then lets open a thread 
On that subject ....
just a idea


----------

